# 92FS Inox



## MattB (Aug 30, 2008)

I've looked at a few Inox Beretta 92FS models. Some of them have black levers, while others have stainless ones. Which are currently production? I prefer the all silver look to the black levers.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Current Inox*

The current Inox has a black slide stop, safety/decocker, take down lever, mag release, and trigger. The grip screws however are stainless in the black rubber grips which are like the Hogue rubber panel style grips I have on my 96's and 92 FS.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Always liked a gun with contrasting fire controls.


----------



## claydoctor (Sep 27, 2008)

I bought mine from CDNN, a 92 Inox with contrasting controls. Word to the wise, CDNN deals in a a lot of factrory closeouts and over- runs. If you see it at CDNN, it's a good bet the factory may not be making any more of them. It appears obvious that except for the base model, Beretta is gradually phasing out the 92/96 in favor of their newer models.


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

My preference is the older model with the straight dust cover frame and the stainless finish controls. 

The more modern model - 92FS Inox Vertec comes with black controls and rail. Although they too are nice, I still like the older, traditional models more.

Either way, the Beretta 92FS Inox is beautiful gun.


----------



## priler (Sep 19, 2008)

MattB said:


> I've looked at a few Inox Beretta 92FS models. Some of them have black levers, while others have stainless ones. Which are currently production? I prefer the all silver look to the black levers.


 the previous ones had a finnish over the falling block,something like nickel or something else so it would match the rest of the pistol but these had a higher probability of galling or chipping.the new ones have the latest 3rd. generation falling blocks that only come in black.imo,beretta chose to make the levers black so they would match the falling block wings that you can see over the pistol.

i would chose the latest one because it has the latest block but that's just me.you can always retrofit but it will cost more and it will still be black.


----------

